# My Big Manny :)



## .:Alex:. (Sep 25, 2008)

My Manny in your tank...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I tried playing it but only got a white screen with audio.

I traced the source, extracted the embed code and will place it below in an attempt to get the file to play with video.
We'll see...






What an AWESOME video all around!

Your fish looks incredible, the tank is cool... your and his interaction is priceless!
To top it all off, the audio track just 'works."

Best Manny video I've ever seen.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Both vids worked for me, but thanks Pman!

Nice Manny, how big is his tank?


----------



## .:Alex:. (Sep 25, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Both vids worked for me, but thanks Pman!
> 
> Nice Manny, how big is his tank?


Tank's!acquarium is 180x60x60cm.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Very nice Manny good video


----------



## .:Alex:. (Sep 25, 2008)

Running manny!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ylD24x3qjA


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very cool man...

I love it when people interact with their fish.
So much cooler than just having these critters be "showpieces" tantamount to a porcelain doll on a shelf.


----------



## PİRANHABULLTR (Jul 29, 2013)

a perfect example of that size. very good


----------



## Lenn51 (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow, very nice! How long have had this guy and what diet do you have him on.


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

That sir is something to be proud of


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Man thats one of the best looking piranhas !


----------

